# Inshore



## Ullov Löns (7. Januar 2009)

Moinsen,

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das hier der richtige Bereich ist, weil es eigentlich nicht um Big- sondern eher um Light-Game geht, aber mich würden mal Erfahrungen zu Zielen interessieren an denen man gutes Strandangeln mit der Spinnrute bzw. leichtem Tackle und Kunstködern in etwa so wie an der heimischen Ostsee betreiben kann.

Den Bericht der hier kürzlich drin war, den fand ich schon faszinierend und möglicherweise muß es nicht immer Norge oder Schweden sein um Angel- und Familienurlaub zu verbinden.

Gruß Uli


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Inshore*

Geselle mich auch mal als Mitleser dazu. Meine Erfahrungen beruhen aus nur aus Berichten, soll aber geändert werden.

Kann dir das Magazin Global Game Anglers ans herz legen, da geht es auch um Angelziele Weltweit. Vom Fliegenfischen im surf auf GT, über Lachse in Norwegen bishin zum fischen auf Marlin in Mexiko...

mfg Flo


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Inshore*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das hier der richtige Bereich ist, weil es eigentlich nicht um Big- sondern eher um Light-Game geht, aber mich würden mal Erfahrungen zu Zielen interessieren an denen man gutes Strandangeln mit der Spinnrute bzw. leichtem Tackle und Kunstködern in etwa so wie an der heimischen Ostsee betreiben kann.
> 
> ...



Hi Uli!

Kannst Du das bitte mal etwas präzisieren. Meinst Du jetzt die Fischerei in Küstennähe vom Boot als (allg. bezeichnet als Inshore oder Light-Tackle) oder meinst Du die Fischerei vom Strand aus?

Zum Global Game Angler:
Sicherlich kein uninteressantes Heft, zumal sonst kaum was deutschsprachiges vorliegt. Beachtet allerdings, dass die Berichte teilweise mehrere Jahre alt sind.


----------



## zandermouse (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Inshore*

@*sundvogel*

1) Reiseziele

Empfehlung:
Malediven, Indonesien, Philippinen, Neuseeland, Australien, USA
Für den Budget- Traveler könnte das Ebro- Delta ein erstes lohnendes
Ziel sein.

2) Angelart und Tackle

a) Leichtes Spinnfischen auf Riffbewohner mit Blinkern und
Wobblern:
Fast wie zu Hause: Spinnrute 2,70-3,00m, ab 80g Wurfgewicht
Rolle: Rollengröße ab 4000 aufwärts, besser größer, weil
universeller einsetzbar.
Köder: Bomber Long A in der Farbe Gold (absolut tötlich)

b) Popperfischen:

Minimalanforderung: Tica Taurus 6000 + lange Rute mit 180-400 g 
Wurfgewicht
Empfehlung: Schimano Stella 10000 FA + spezielle Popperrute

c) Brandungsangeln auf Hai

Schwere Brandungsrute bis 4,0 m Länge und FIN Nor 9500 Offshore 

3) Leider ist das heimisch verwendete Gerät meistens nicht
ausreichend, da oft die Rollenbremse nicht ausreichend ist.
Die Bremskraft der Spinnrolle sollte schon etwa 15 kg betragen.
Ich habe früher von den Klippen mit Poppern geangelt. Dabei
konnte ich jedoch mit einer Okuma Eklipz nicht einen Fisch 
ausbremsen, obwohl mir diese für Wallerangeln empfohlen wurde.

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## PsychoBo (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Inshore*

Hallo Sundvogel,

schau dir mal die Berichte im "Welweitforum" von Outlawjack oder mir über Tobago an. 

Wenn du Englisch lesen kannst, hier eine sehr interessante Seite mit verschiedenen Zielen. Mike Ladle ist sehr erfahren, was das Angeln "inshore" angeht. Von ihm haben wir die meisten Infos für Tobago bekommen.

http://www.mikeladle.com/archive/index.html
(Tobago, Baja, Grenada...) 

Das von Z.M. genannte Equipment macht nur Spaß, wenn du wirklich Chancen auf große Fische vom Strand aus hast. Die Realität sieht aber meist ganz anders aus. Wir haben mit normalen Blinkerruten (WG <= 40 gr) geangelt. Da ist man zwar mit einem 5 kg Jack fast am Limit, hat aber auch mit kleineren Fischen einen riesen Spaß.

(Wenn ich was neues für so einen Trip kaufen müsste, würde ich nicht höher als 100gr WG gehen, gerade beim Poppern vom Ufer aus.) Kommt auch immer aufs Ziel an... 

Grüße
Bo


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Inshore*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Kannst Du das bitte mal etwas präzisieren. Meinst Du jetzt die Fischerei in Küstennähe vom Boot als (allg. bezeichnet als Inshore oder Light-Tackle) oder meinst Du die Fischerei vom Strand aus?



Hi Kai, eigentlich meine ich relativ schlichte Strand oder Felsenangelei, also ohne großen Aufwand.



PsychoBo schrieb:


> Wir haben mit normalen Blinkerruten (WG <= 40 gr) geangelt. Da ist man zwar mit einem 5 kg Jack fast am Limit, hat aber auch mit kleineren Fischen einen riesen Spaß.



Genauso stelle ich mir das vor. |supergri

Gruß Uli


----------



## Marlin1 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Inshore*

Grüß dich Sundvogel,

eine absolut faszinierende Art der Angelei !

Und genau wie PsychoBo schreibt, je leichter je fordernder und spannender. 

Wenn du soetwas einmal in erreichbarer Nähe ausprobieren willst, ist das Ebrodelta dafür erste Sahne und keine Weltreise entfernt.

Angenehm ist das du da das Strand und Watfischen in Badehosen betreiben kannst. #h

Je nach Jahreszeit kannst du da eine ganze Palette von erstklassigen Sport und Speisefischen erwischen.

Manchmal bist du aber auch einfach chancenlos, weil die großen Stachelmakrelen (Palometta + Amberjack) im flachen Wasser rauben, die lassen dich dann aber ohne Boot alt aussehen. :q

Es ist zwar eine grenzwertige Angelegenheit gespoolt zu werden, aber selbst das ist eine Erfahrung vom Strand aus wert und trägt hervorragend zur Legendenbildung bei. |bla: 

Ansonsten ist das in der Regel reinstes Fun Fishing ohne Druck
deshalb sollte man das eigentlich viel öfter machen.

Danke dir dafür das wieder einmal in Erinnerung zu rufen.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Inshore*

Hi Reinhold,

genauso soll es sein. Das Ebrodelta ist in der Tat schnell zu erreichen. Klingt absolut top. Was für Köder fischt man? Wobbler? Popper? Blinker?

Das muß eine absolut abgefahrene Angelei sein.

Uli


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Inshore*

Schau mal bei Youtube unter "Delta Fishing Club", die Jungs angeln dort unten auf Gabelmackrelen, Wolfsbarsch usw. mit der Spinnrute. Meistens setzen sie Popper und Stickbaits ein. 

Unter www.delta-fishing-club.com kannst du auch kontak mit ihnen aufnehmen, sehr nette Jungs 

mfg Flo


----------



## Tortugaf (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Inshore*

Karibik in Mexico, costa de Maya u. vom Strand u. am Riff, oder hier wo ich bin an der costa de Oaxaca. Schleppen ist einfach, spinnen ist schwieriger. 
Aber ich denke in Mexico findest du immer eine Möglichkeit. Du musst halt ein bischen Suchen u. vieles ausprobieren. #6
An der Karibe ist das Spinnfischen leichter, weil du da auch mit der Ausrüstung, für unsere Gewässer ausreichend ausgestatte bist. *Das gilt aber nur für das Fischen zwischen Strand u. Riff o. in Lagunen*. 
Dort gibt es keine starke Brandung ,sonder sehr grosse flache Bereiche, nur mit Seegraswiesen, Korallenblöcke,grössere u.kleinere Kanälen. 
Das Spinnangel hatte nicht viele Punkte gebracht, wusste damals aber auch nicht wie, musste erst mal dazu lernen.
Die Fische mögen hier keine Spinner u. was ich noch so von zu Hause kannte. 
In Tulum habe ich Abends immer viele Pargos u.andere kleine Fische mit Garnellen gefangen. 
War meine erste Reise u.ich hatte nur eine Angel u.nicht viele Blinker dabei. Auf den Blinkern haben nur die Barakudas beim Schleppen gebissen. Für die Barakudas brauchst du Stahlvorfächer. 
Nehme auch kleine Blinker, Wobbler, Gummifische,Streamer, Bucktail Jigs,Sbirolino u.Makrelen - u. Heringspaternoster mit. Mit den Heringspaternostern kannst du gut Köderfische (sadinen) fangen.

G.Tortugaf 

G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## jvonzun (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Inshore*

hallo
entweder gehst du nach kuba auf die insel cayo santa maria.dort fängst du vom ufer und mit dem pedalo direkt vor dem hotel super viele barrakudas.wenn du ein taxi nimmst,kannst du bei den brücken (ca. 10min fahrt) tarpon, jacks, snapper usw. fangen. siehe fotos auf meiner homepage: www.trueschenfischen.ch (entweder bei der gallerie oder beim rückblick 2008 august)
ansonsten gehst du auf die isla margherita in venezuela ins hotel dunes. dort fägst du täglich mehrere snooks bis 90cm und viele bonitos.wenn du auf grund angelst kommen grosse welse und andere fischarten.
ich bin jährlich mehrmals in der halben welt unterwegs und suche immer nach guten orten,wo ich vom ufer aus gut und erfolgreich fischen kann.dies waren die beiden einzigen orte von bestimmt 15 bereisten.
LG


----------



## peterws (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Inshore*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hi Reinhold,
> 
> genauso soll es sein. Das Ebrodelta ist in der Tat schnell zu erreichen. Klingt absolut top. Was für Köder fischt man? Wobbler? Popper? Blinker?
> 
> ...



War vor einigen Jahren am Ebro. Köder waren die gängigen großen Rapalas und frische Meeräschen, meist haben wir von Boot aus geschleppt. Gefangen wurden vorwiegend Blue Fish, Palometas konnten wir leider keine erwischen.


----------

